# Lemurs...?



## Ayra (Mar 3, 2011)

Does anyone keep them. Pros and cons? Where did you get them? How much? How many?


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

Yes people keep them, no you shouldnt get one.
Surely to ask these questions your not informed enough on their care


----------



## Ayra (Mar 3, 2011)

yugimon121 said:


> Yes people keep them, no you shouldnt get one.
> Surely to ask these questions your not informed enough on their care


Steady on grumpy guts! I know people in general keep them, I was wondering if anyone on here keeps them. And I'm not intending on getting my own although I do work with them on Mondays. And if I was planning on getting one, surely I should ask people about the to become informed so it's rather stupid of you to say that :whistling2:


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Ayra said:


> Steady on grumpy guts! I know people in general keep them, I was wondering if anyone on here keeps them. And I'm not intending on getting my own although I do work with them on Mondays. And if I was planning on getting one, surely I should ask people about the to become informed so it's rather stupid of you to say that :whistling2:


 I saw a pair on here advertised for trade for a pair of other mamals on the list was marmosets and other stuff. They need a dwal and if i can find the thread ill post the link.


----------



## Ayra (Mar 3, 2011)

MP reptiles said:


> I saw a pair on here advertised for trade for a pair of other mamals on the list was marmosets and other stuff. They need a dwal and if i can find the thread ill post the link.


Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

cant find it sorry it was a pair of ringtailds and they were swappng them..


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

MP reptiles said:


> I saw a pair on here advertised for trade for a pair of other mamals on the list was marmosets and other stuff. *They need a dwal *and if i can find the thread ill post the link.



Not all of them

The following DO require DWAL:

*Family Indriidae*: Leaping lemurs (including the indri and sifakas). All species of the genera Propithecus and Indri (Avahi laniger is excepted). The woolly lemur is excepted. 

*Family Lemuridae*:Large lemurs - All species except those of the genus Hapalemur. Bamboo or gentle lemurs are excepted.


Therefore all members of the other three families of lemur are not on the DWA schedule:

Cheirogaleidae - dwarf and mouse lemur
Daubentoniidae - Aye-Aye *
Lepilemuridae - sportive lemur (medium lemur)



*weird this as I would assume they were DWA animals yet I can't see them listed? http://archive.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/wildlife/protect/documents/dwa-animallist.pdf


Having said that, just because you don't need a license, doesn't mean you're going to be able to get hold of any!: victory:


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

bothrops said:


> Not all of them
> 
> The following DO require DWAL:
> 
> ...


 Good point yeah thanks for the info ive only seen two types of lemur in private collections, one being the ringtailed and the other being some browny lemur that the guy had just posted pics of.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

The ones not listed would not be able to be
obtained from captive bread.
They are very rare.
Private breader i know with aye aye
hes the only one.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> The ones not listed would not be able to be
> obtained from captive bread.
> They are very rare.
> Private breader i know with aye aye
> hes the only one.


A private breeder with an Aye Aye :gasp:. How does he house it because I know zoos have problems due to the fact they can gnaw through most things ... including concrete! 

I absolutely love Aye Ayes, they're very near the top of my 'most wanted' list :mf_dribble:


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

Ayra said:


> Steady on grumpy guts! I know people in general keep them, I was wondering if anyone on here keeps them. And I'm not intending on getting my own although I do work with them on Mondays. And if I was planning on getting one, surely I should ask people about the to become informed so it's rather stupid of you to say that :whistling2:


I do agree with your point, but being rude back to a rude comment makes neither of you look very good.
On a separate point, many people get defensive when people start asking about keeping primates as most people can not keep them well, however they are one of the animals we know most about in captivity and the info to keep them well and happy is very available to the prospective keeper. But it takes a long time to learn all of the intricacies and is therefore a long term project.
Most people obtain them from word of mouth, you need to be 'in the circle' to get hold of them, I have seen a few exchanges take place on another more monkey orientated forum to very knowledgeable amateurs, but it's really hard to prove yourself and many questions are asked.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

glidergirl said:


> A private breeder with an Aye Aye :gasp:. How does he house it because I know zoos have problems due to the fact they can gnaw through most things ... including concrete!
> 
> I absolutely love Aye Ayes, they're very near the top of my 'most wanted' list :mf_dribble:


Sorry took so long to get back...

He houses in a double clad enclosures....

Given plenty to gnaw on they will leave there enclosure alone...

Diet is a weird one and they do require plenty chewies so as to keep those teeth down,


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I would love the chance to meet an Aye Aye - they have to be one of my favourite exotics of all time


----------



## Nell (May 3, 2011)

glidergirl said:


> A private breeder with an Aye Aye :gasp:. How does he house it because I know zoos have problems due to the fact they can gnaw through most things ... including concrete!
> 
> I absolutely love Aye Ayes, they're very near the top of my 'most wanted' list :mf_dribble:


They so crazy looking :2thumb: on that note, given how many animals you keep Marie what IS top of your "most wanted" list?


----------



## DanAtter (Oct 3, 2011)

You should have more than 1 (if you have them at all) as they are social


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

DanAtter said:


> You should have more than 1 (if you have them at all) as they are social


Good point Dan.
Its a collegue that has and yes he has more than one.
He has a vast colection of animals especially primates.
Its just aye aye is same for group or single.
And yes they are social animals.
But i have seen with my own eyes..
As stated before there are lots kept private.
But they remain that. PRIVATE...


----------

